
Tech-Savvy Teens Remain Fans of Print Books - antr
http://www.nielsen.com/us/en/insights/news/2014/dont-judge-a-book-by-its-cover-tech-savvy-teens-remain-fans-of-print-books.html
======
couchwire
Although not mentioned, the elephant in the room is that teens dropping the TV
for the Internet. I have three cousins, all between 13 and 17, none watch any
tv. Why watch something when you have no choice the the programming. YouTube
killed the television star.

~~~
jmnicolas
You know I'm 36 and I don't have TV either.

It's now 10 years since I live without any TV and I can't say I miss the
constant ads (unfortunately no adblock on TV) and poor programs.

